# Gaming in San Ramon, CA



## Valen (Jun 10, 2004)

My wife and I recently bought a house in San Ramon and in addition to increasing my already substantial debt (previously the sole domain of student loans), I am looking to meet other gamers in the area and possibly get into a regular or semi-regular game.

I am also kicking around the idea of running a few one-shots or mini-campaigns for a couple of co-workers and friends who are pretty new to d20 and would welcome a few extra players, experienced or not.  I am currently considering Of Sound Mind, a 3.5-ified Keep on the Borderlands and/or a Mechamorphosis campaign based on the new FFG:Horizon game due out soon. (I have a pretty good idea of what will be in it).

If you wouldn't mind offering some advice on life in San Ramon (gaming or otherwise), know of group that is looking for players, or would possibly be interested in a one-shot or mini-campaign, please drop me a line.


----------



## Valen (Jun 14, 2004)

bump


----------



## Dark Ranger (Jun 15, 2004)

What night would you be playing on? My brother and I are interested in a closer gaming group (we were playing all the way in San Mateo). My brother lives in Pleasanton and I live in Lathrop.


----------



## Valen (Jun 16, 2004)

Dark Ranger said:
			
		

> What night would you be playing on? My brother and I are interested in a closer gaming group (we were playing all the way in San Mateo). My brother lives in Pleasanton and I live in Lathrop.




I haven't set any dates, but given my unpredictable job schedule, it would almost certainly be a Saturday or Sunday afternoon or evening, once or twice a month, for about four to six hours.  I have been talking to two potential players, but probably won't get any committment from either of them until I a get a few more players (I am shooting for 3-6 players).  Finally, given my schedule, I don't foresee starting up until mid-to-late July or early August.

If a few one-shots or mini-campaigns with the above caveats sounds good to you (or anyone else who may be reading this), please let me know and I'll start the ball rolling on what type of campaign and dates work best for everyone.


----------



## Valen (Jun 22, 2004)

bump


----------



## Treebore (Jun 23, 2004)

I'm down in Seaside, about an hour away, I think. But I will be working Sundays and I already play on friday and Saturdays, plus alternating Wed.'s.

Good luck.


----------



## Valen (Jun 24, 2004)

Treebore said:
			
		

> I'm down in Seaside, about an hour away, I think. But I will be working Sundays and I already play on friday and Saturdays, plus alternating Wed.'s.
> 
> Good luck.




It sounds like you have a pretty full schedule.   I hope to play in another regular campaign myself.  I am in one that meets every other Thursday, but given my work schedule I have trouble even making those games on weeknights.  Due to my work schedule, I am pretty much limited to weekends for DMing and due to time constraints, I think it best to run just oneshots or minicampaigns (3-7 sessions) for now.

I'll probably start with a one-shot adventure in August so if you have just one free Saturday or Sunday and are willing to make the trip, I'd be happy to save a space for you.


----------



## Khorod (Jul 19, 2004)

Well.  As I said in the thread I posted earlier, I'm home from school and pretty lost as to where the gaming goes on up here.

But I'm in Pleasanton and would love to join a couple games to break the monotony of my first 40-hour work-week job


----------



## Valen (Jul 20, 2004)

Khorod said:
			
		

> Well.  As I said in the thread I posted earlier, I'm home from school and pretty lost as to where the gaming goes on up here.
> 
> But I'm in Pleasanton and would love to join a couple games to break the monotony of my first 40-hour work-week job





As seems to be the way of things, shortly after posting I got hit hard at work and with family on the East Coast booking their California vacations now that we have a home.  

In any event, I am committed to running a one-shot adventure in late August.  I am putting together (and at times rejecting) ideas for an adventure of my own design.  If I can't make it work, I will most likely be running Of Sound Mind.  If you (or anyone else reading) think that would be interesting, let me know or just keep an eye out for a post within the next three weeks.

In the meantime, if someone has something more long term and needs a weekend player once or twice a month, please let me know.


----------



## Dionysos (Jul 31, 2004)

Hey Valen,

Are you still planning on your game and, if so, are you still looking for players? I live in Livermore and I'm looking for a game to join. Let me know if you've got an open slot!


----------



## Valen (Aug 4, 2004)

I am currently shooting to run a D&D one-shot during the last weekend in August for a friends who are pretty much new to D&D.  At present, I have two definite players and two unsures.  I would welcome an additional definite player or two.  The group I have assembled so far are generally in their late 20s or early 30s with day jobs and families that aren't necessarily conducive to an extended campaign.  

Given everyone's sporadic schedule and my desire to run adventures in a couple of other game systems in addition to D&D (mainly FFG's Mechamorphosis at the moment), I have decided just to run one-shots for the time being.  However, I wouldn't rule out the possibility of eventually running an on-going campaign.

My initial plan was to run Of Sound Mind, but since this will be the first time playing D&D for some people, I am now thinking I will run The Mad God's Key from the recent Dungeon as it is a bit shorter and the initial session may take some time as the new players learn the rules.

If you are still interested, email me at ljkapp@yahoo.com.


----------

